# Does Gulp juice go bad?



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I found a jar of gulps that is probably over 5 years old. I can't really tell if it smells "off". Anyone have any knowledge on the subject?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I don't know but---*

I worked for Berkley the first year GULP! came out (2006)and still have a couple of un-opened packages of samples that look and feel just as they did when they were new. Chances are, they are fine. I wouldn't even guess about the condition of packages that have been opened.

The only GULP! I use is the earthworms. I use them as bait for Mudminnows/Bull Minnows.

I know GULP! works OK but I just don't like the stink. 

If I want scent, I want a specific "Flavor." When I get serious, I make up a batch of "Capt Ken's Elixir" right on the spot. Fresh is always best.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

capt

I get the oil in your Elixir but curious what does the salt add?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If it taste like burnt pickles it's bad, Joey taught me that.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Boat-Dude said:


> If it taste like burnt pickles it's bad, Joey taught me that.


A teaspoon of brown sugar cancels the burnt taste.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

If Gulp juice goes bad, does it smell better?


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

I've got 3 open jars of Gulp! that I found this week cleaning the basement. Four,three and two years old,I think. The baits were white and now they're stained a bit so the whole jar looks "browner"...I'm about ready for my annual 2 month fishing trip and a little leery of bringing them. Sure,they don't take up much space so if they're somehow spoiled,no big deal...

Unless one spills while travelling.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

WiscoArborist said:


> Unless one spills while travelling.


Double Zip Lock Bag it


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

The trick I've heard for storage is a peanut butter jar.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

tiger297 said:


> The trick I've heard for storage is a peanut butter jar.



^^^^ This works.
~JOE~


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Salt is a short term preservative.*

I open and close my container, dunk lures in it so it will go bad pretty quick. If you keep it cold while you are using it, it will last 2 days or maybe 3. It is so easy to make, I make a fresh batch every morning on a multiday trip.

Two or 3 large shrimp or a dozen fresh heads will make a batch large enough for 3 guys for a day. Coquinas, sand fleas, fiddlers, abig Blue crab--just about anything works.

Remember, some fish are specialists but many don't care. You aren't gonna catch many Black Drum or Sheepshead on menhaden. Mackerel, Snapper and Grouper don't care. Redfish too.


----------

